# 3 pt backhoe expectations?



## jd-running (Oct 1, 2003)

Borrowed a friends Woods 750 3 pt backhoe. Running it on a JD 4200. I took it for a test run the other night and was unable to really dig like I thought I should. I doubt I can dig a 32" deep footer. I have the option to buy it so its performance concerns me. I would like to think I could dig footers and the like. My questions are: Is this model too big for my tractor? are my expectations too high for this setup ? Everytime I try to dig it pushs the tractor around. I'm using a 24" bucket.....would it dig better using an 18" or even 9" bucket? 

Thanks.


----------



## cornfused (Sep 23, 2003)

Be sure you have plenty of weight on the stabs, wheels off the ground if you can, and a front bucket set down helps alot. If you don't have a front bucket try chocking the front wheels too. Other than that take smaller bites or as you suggested use the smaller bucket.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

What kind of soil you are digging in makes a big difference. If it's all desk drawer sized rocks, you need a bigger machine, if it is just tight clay or baked dry soil, you can use a smaller bucket and add wheel weights to your tractor. It sounds like the down force of the backhoe is greater than the weight of your tractor causing you to bounce around. See how much you can safely add in wheel weights to help stabilize the tractor. I don't know if your particular tractor will handle an extra 1000 pounds, but that is what I'd shoot for. Happy digging


----------

